# Nine Inch Bowl



## W.Y. (Dec 25, 2016)

Just a little something I whipped up on the afternoon of Christmas day . 
9" diameter . Alder and Pine . Lacquer finish .


----------



## leehljp (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice looking bowl!

I hope to get started in a few weeks on bowls. Got me a Grizzly 0462 (up to 16 inches). Also got me a Sorby Texturing and Spiraling tool.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Dec 25, 2016)

Very nice...


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 25, 2016)

Great joints and pattern,


----------



## Sataro (Dec 26, 2016)

Very nice looking bowl!


----------



## keenidiot (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice, going to store your nine inch nails in there?


----------



## W.Y. (Dec 28, 2016)

keenidiot said:


> Very nice, going to store your nine inch nails in there?



Hhmmm . . .  Not sure if your remark was intended to be sarcastic or funny . :biggrin:.
Either way , that one went over my head and thanks to all for your replies and comments .


----------



## ssalvage (Dec 28, 2016)

W.Y. said:


> keenidiot said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, going to store your nine inch nails in there?
> ...



Funny. I was thinking about posting a similar comment as keenidiot, but then realized he beat me to it. :biggrin:

William, Nine Inch Nails is a band that has been around since the late 80's. Keenidiot was definitely trying to be punny.    ...and very nice job on the bowl! :good:


----------



## W.Y. (Dec 28, 2016)

ssalvage said:


> W.Y. said:
> 
> 
> > keenidiot said:
> ...



I figured it had to be something weird  like that because I had never seen nails 9" long and have never heard of a band called Nine Inch Nails . Now I guess I have to assume that they play in a bowl :biggrin:

Probably a rock band and I am just an  old country music boy . . Matter of fact I just got back from playing guitar and singing country music at a large seniors complex .  I go and play at different events three times a week on average . 
Used to get paid for it but now at eighty I just do it for free because I still enjoy it . Something like woodworking is free and enjoyable .


----------



## keenidiot (Dec 28, 2016)

W.Y. said:


> keenidiot said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, going to store your nine inch nails in there?
> ...


Ah well, a joke that has to be explained. 

 To be fair, I only know of Nine Inch Nails through cultural osmosis. Unfortunately I grew up with sisters who controlled the radio during the days of N'Stink and Brittney's Ears.


----------



## W.Y. (Dec 28, 2016)

keenidiot said:


> W.Y. said:
> 
> 
> > keenidiot said:
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

